# Channing Frye... Loren Woods?



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Is it just me or are these guys earily similar?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

At This Point Channing Frye is Similar to a lot of players Since he has Yet to Play & NBA Game . Here is a Chart of Players I Feel Channing Frye Might Become Starting from Legendery Status to Scrub Status



Karrem Abdul Jabbar
David Robinson
Tim Duncun
Bob McAdoo
Kevin McHale
Dan Issell
Brad Daugherty
Rasheed Wallace
Rik Smits
Clifford Robinson
Mychal Thompson 
Yao Ming
Joe Barry Carroll
Marcus Camby
Bill Laimbeer
Kevin Willis
Ralph Sampson
Herb Williams
Brian Williams
Maunte Bol
Mike Gminski 
Rony Seikley
Danny Schayes
Brad Lohous


In Short I Feel He's a Finesse Big man that Runs the Floor Well & Can get up/down as well as any Big in the Game . He has Solid Set of Skills which he Uses to Adavantage instead of his Talent & He has An Very Good Mid Range Game & the Abilty to put the Ball on the Floor & Past of of the Post . Just Every play I Mentioned Regardless of How Good they Ended up .


I Say he's a Young Marcus Camby Rookie Season Version .


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

He doesn't have the defensive tenacity, the raw strength, the pure shot blocking ability, or the lateral quickness that Marcus Camby has, and he's a better offensive type player, however.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Disagree I Do Feel he is as Far as long as a Youn Marcus Cambey When You Think About the Fact that the Pac-!0 is a Power Conference & the Alantic 10 was'nt even a Mid Major Threat Yet like they are Now . So Frye Went up Against Better Competiton & Performed as Well as Camby If Not Better


I Do Feel Frye has the Shot Blocking Abilty & Latteral Quicness of a Young Camby Who mind you was about 40-35 lbs Lighter then Frye & Perhaps is Still Lighter then Frye . Cambey However was A much Better Jumper in Terms of Sheer Lift & 2nd Jump Abilty & Used his Length Better then Frye Does , Since I think Both would have Similar Wingspands .

I Also Agree Frye is a Much More Polished Offencive Force then Camby was & Perhaps is Now . However Playinf With Camby Gives you a Luxary Frye has yet to Show he Has in Being Able to Score Double Digets without having a Single Play Runed for Him the Entire Game , By Getting "Garbage" Buckets of Tip ins , Alleys & Fastbreak Jams . Since I Feel Even Thoe Frye is as Quick As Camby , He's not as Fast or Perhaps even as Agile as Camby (I think he is as Agile) 

So Of Course he's Not Marcus Camby , But I Think he's a Player whose Role he best Asimulates . Granted he Has To Become a Much Better Rebounder & Smarter Defender & in Doing so he might even develope to be Better then Camby & Turn into more of a Brad Daugherty in Terms of Role & Overall Prestige .


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Other than paying for the same college there is little similarity. OK, they both have a thin frame, but that's it.

Personality alone makes Channing an entire different player. Loren wasted all his talent with negative pessimistic thinking and poor attitude. Frye is not weighted down by all that emotional baggage. He is the ultimate optimist and a very hard worker. He won't mope in practice, won't ever worry about playing time, and will never become a team distraction. 

Frye wasn't even a fringe top 100 recruit until his signing with Arizona bumped him into the 90's. You hear alot about how he's an underachiever, but he really overachieved over his four years at Arizona. He was never even supposed to be a first rounder.

Having watched Frye for 4 years, I project him to be similar to Cliff Robinson. He won't hit many 3's, but he can sure hit the 18 footers. He'll spend more time in the paint than Cliff did too. He should eventually be a solid player, but not an all-star.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Funny Thing Is for as good as Clifford Robinson was 15,000 pts 10,000 Rebs 1000 Blks he's Never Made the All Star Game Neither


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

woods and frye aren't similar at all

woods is a pure center who is way to light and weak to ever play the position well. he also has a suspect work ethic.

fyre is a 4/5 who is a hard worker who is a tweener in size but is getting bigger who will be better on both sides of the ball...because he is more skilled and stronger.

frye has a jumpshot and a post game ...woods has neither, offensively he gives little . Woods has personality issues, channing is a leader .

woods was taken in the 40's frye was taken 8th ....and only lasted that long because he refused to work out for most of the teams in front of the knicks.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Loren Woods = Garbage


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

krsticfan325 said:


> He doesn't have the defensive tenacity, the raw strength, the pure shot blocking ability, or the lateral quickness that Marcus Camby has, and he's a better offensive type player, however.


Raw strength??Marcus Camby??hmmmmm

K,I did you see the combine results???

Frye was the second strongest big man behind ike Diogu..Ike benched 185 21x and he is built like a shiit brickhouse...Frye shocked everyone by benching 185 19x....Thats is 6 more than Bogut...The guy works his asss off and the time he spent in grovers gym took him to another level...

I agree he doesnt have cambys leaping ability or oure athleticism,but he is a much smarter ballplayer and most importantly he has range up to 20 feet...

He also has a jump hook......

Interestingly enough,i would say Frye is a more athletic..you guessed it Nenad Kristac...

My fear is he is Jarred Jeffries...My hope he is Mchale or Tim Duncan lite...

It is suprising you are so down on Frye and bear the name Kristac


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I guess I don't see...*

the "not big enoough" label. How many decent centers are signifiicantly bigger than Frye? This is a serious question. Guys?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I guess I don't see...*



alphadog said:


> the "not big enoough" label. How many decent centers are signifiicantly bigger than Frye? This is a serious question. Guys?


Alfa,i really dont get it,unless all his weight is in the upper body...

At 6'11, 250 is the norm...Its 25 pounds more than camby,10 less than Duncan....Its right around Amares size..

The knock against him is he is not a wide body..yet he weighs as much as other players and looks thin...Which would mean he can carry anither 20...

Wih a 9'2" standing reach,to bench 185 19x has to mean something as far as strength...Kevin Willis is 7' 245 and he is not considered weak by any means..Plus he has T-REX arms..

Alfa I will take a smart hard worker with talent any day of the week..you know hes gonna be in the gym doing everything possible..Hell be 265 in no time


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: I guess I don't see...*

Woods had a back problem that give him a lot of trouble, on top of his horrible work ethic so I wouldn't compare the two. Also wasn't Woods a mid second round pick?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> the "not big enoough" label. How many decent centers are signifiicantly bigger than Frye? This is a serious question. Guys?


Great point. Since Shawn Bradley just retired, Frye just moved up on the NBA's tallest players list. So did Tim Thomas for that matter. Maybe this duo will combine to average 8 boards this season?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Come on, captain geek (Rashidi...AKA Sgt. video game)*

The question was only in relation to how he stacks up against other centers in size...nothing more. There are days when I'd like to pull your lower lip up over the top of your head. You can be such a jerk.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Come on, captain geek (Rashidi...AKA Sgt. video game)*



alphadog said:


> The question was only in relation to how he stacks up against other centers in size...nothing more. *There are days when I'd like to pull your lower lip up over the top of your head.* You can be such a jerk.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rashidi,is there any particular reason you are so passively aggressive??

dont they teach you how to cope at laydenholic anonymous??


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Is it just me or are these guys earily similar?


no way, woods problem was mental/psychological.

Channing has a good head, very determined and motivated, that alone will make him much better than Loren.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Come on, captain geek (Rashidi...AKA Sgt. video game)*

channing frye will be a stud


----------

